
Dripcap is a modern packet analyzer based on Electron - okket
https://dripcap.org/
======
brudgers
Recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569930)

~~~
okket
Thanks.

